# Squatters, Tell the Future What you See



## AnOldHope (Feb 8, 2017)

An anti-particle behaves exactly as it's opposite when you reverse time. A being composed of anti-matter could contain a complex substrate for a self-aware intelligence, sufficient to discover the laws of physics but with time reversed. It may conceive to send us information, for we are it's future.

We can send information back, for it is our future. 

Ever see 12 Monkeys? He leaves the message on the answering machine, because the scientists know that it's contents will be recoverable in the future, he can send them information, from any payphone (kids, look up what that is, they used to have their own little house on the street).

Suppose this thread will survive a thousand years in the future, somehow recovered archaeo-digitally from drive somewhere that survives. They see this thread. What would they want to know?

What is going on now in history?

What do you think will happen?

What is important to you?

What do you believe in? 

What is the nature of existence to you? 

Is it true that "Star Wars" was once really good?


----------



## A New Name (Feb 12, 2017)

We kno(e)w better but we are/were not able to avoid being influenced by what seems like the majority opinion on what's right or useful. Damn our monkey brains!


----------



## AnOldHope (Feb 12, 2017)

Bruno said:


> We kno(e)w better but we are/were not able to avoid being influenced by what seems like the majority opinion on what's right or useful. Damn our monkey brains!



Possible contact, return ping. 

Advise, primate group hierarchical cognitive subroutines highly variant by instantiation, impacted genetic/cultural/formative, systemic functional contrast with earlier order defensive protocols.

Countermeasure influence with subset formation, cerebrally congruent groups.

Fast approaching evolutionary balance beam event, earthquake, earthquake, species existential risk.

Large scale population reduction very quickly. 

Form groups, cooperate, seek a green place, far and deep, up rivers, far away, isolated, expect lengthy winter. Gather technological counter measures. Plan. 

The collapse event will render areas near civilization very dangerous, saturated with conflict. Highly regressive behavioral patterns will emerge. Hearts will be cut out and held up to the Sun to a cheering crowd once more. 

Danger. Form groups, and be prepared to quickly isolate from the infrastructure. Plan, gather tools, form groups. 

Survive.

Please.


----------

